# making lips.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I never realized how hard it was to make lips. Even after sanding they still look rough. How do you guys make your lips for your cranks, and how do u know how big and thick they should be made.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You could try some chapstick... I hate rough lips...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

me too carl

by the way you should shave next time i got a rash





i would look at some premade cranks and form them like them!
mabey try a finer grit


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

After rereading it I thought that someone would make a comment on actual lips. lol


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you cutting them rough and the doing the actual final shaping on the beltsander? If so, try using a finer grade of belt, like maybe a 120 grit or even finer and you should get a pretty smooth edge. I use the paper template (the same way as I do the bait bodies...paper and rubber cement. The just leave the paper on the Lexan and smooth the edges of the lip until you've trimmed all the excess off the lip right down to the template lines. 

By the way, I got a good laugh out of the lip jokes. I'm going to have to be careful now about using the phrase "my lips" on this forum.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I actually tapped the template on. Tomorrow I am going to try glue. I did some foiling today and am very pleased with the way it turned out. Pics will be up soon.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

who was joking  !#


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The finer the grit, the smoother the lip...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhh carl i am blushing teheheheheh:T


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I sand, and then use a small file to finish off the flash on the edges. As Vince said, it requires a fine sandpaper.


----------

